# Help on where to place PVC boat guides



## wihil (Jul 17, 2011)

Following the GREAT build thread on here to make the PVC/ladder stab guides, I picked up everything and got it trimmed down to work with my boat/trailer and the great conundrum came when I went to place the guides on the trailer.

My boat is a 12.5' deep V, and has a pronounced waistline. At it's widest point, it's a good bit more than the transom - not sure of the exact measurement, but it's enough that if I size the guides near the back of the boat to keep it centered on the trailer there's little chance that I'll actually get the boat onto the trailer without some ramming speed. For sure it won't be sliding off. To make matters even more of a pain, it's a short trailer. 

If I put the guides where I'd like to, it'll be roughly at the mid-point of the boat/trailer and not at the back like I see most people's. 

Will this be a problem? I'm new to this stuff, and while I don't mind screwing up a few things I'd like to keep them to a minimum. 

Thanks!

C


----------



## 223nbecker45 (Jul 17, 2011)

You will probably need to put the guides on the the widest point of the boat. If you put them at the back and the transom is thinner the the middle then it will be more difficult. I would put them at the widest point. Pics would help.


----------



## wihil (Jul 18, 2011)

That's what I was thinking with the guides at or near the widest section.

I'll try and get some pics up soon (boy you all like pics on here!  )

Thanks again, 

C


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 18, 2011)

or mount them a bit wider than the widest part of your boat and mount the guides at the back of the trailer, just extend them out away from the trailer frame the distance needed so the wide waistline will slide thru.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine are mounted towards the back of the boat, but they are as wide as the widest part of the boat. Once the widest part of the boat gets past them I'm far enough on the trailer that the boat doesn't move side to side.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 19, 2011)

My homemade PVC guide-ons are angled out. If you think about it, when the trailor is in the water, the wide mid-section of the boat should float through the angled out guide-on because the opening will be wider. Does that make sense?

How about this for a visual....don't laugh to hard...






You can see my guides in this photo


----------



## richg99 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think that your illustration is great and very much to the point. You illustrated something that most of us never think about. Well done. Rich


----------



## wihil (Jul 20, 2011)

Jonah -

That pic is awesome! It explains it perfectly, and I hadn't considered that the rear of the trailer would be deeper in the waterline and change the distance between the poles.

Hmmm - my cut sections of ladder spanner are at or very near 90deg, so I'll need to bend them out a little bit. How did you do it with yours, if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks again for all the tips and help, guys - I've got to get a few pics on here for you all. I wonder if my wife will show me how to use that thing.. 

C


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

wihil said:


> Jonah -
> 
> That pic is awesome! It explains it perfectly, and I hadn't considered that the rear of the trailer would be deeper in the waterline and change the distance between the poles.
> 
> ...



Mine actually came like that. I bought the latter span at Home Depot. The angle doesn't look as pronounced without the PVC on. I guess you could bend them in a vise.


----------



## wihil (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried the vice, that's a no-go. Ended up just balancing them on their ends, angle end up on the garage floor and beating them into 100deg angles with a dead blow. A little "caveman-ish" but it worked like a charm, allowed me to mount them where I originally wanted at the back of the trailer, and will easily clear the boat one the trailer's sunk.

Thanks again Jonah, great idea!

Chris


----------

